# Need help finding a gobbler in Utah



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Being stuck down here in Southern Nevada I can only run up home on 2 day's off every 10 day's and I just can't seem to find a gobbler. I haven't had time to get out and scout all spring and I really could use some help please 

Good thing the birds do about the same thing each year or I would have been screwed -)O(- 
Two day's working this bird with a little competition but afternoon of day two this weekend he ventured a little to close for his own good. Got to love a good decoy and a horny Tom :lol:

9 1/2in beard and only 1/4" hooks but he was a keeper


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

Sweet big! Yeah to me that is odd he would sport a 9 1/2 inch beard but only 1/4" kickers. Oh well, you got yourself a nice bird! P.S. who is Team Bullock Outdoors?


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

A friend of mine also shot a tom with a 9" beard and only 1/4" spurs. At closer look we realized that they had been worn down from a long life of kicking [email protected]#. Are your birds rounded and worn or pointed?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

:lol: I don’t know how you managed to "find" of those elusive devils! :lol: 

Nice bird!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Super! Still lookin for mine.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

His hooks were rounded and wore down. These birds run in very rocky country, so I figure that is why they never have any length to them. My wife, family in law and I have killed a lot of birds in the area the last 4 years, most with beards over 8" and non of them have had much in the way of length for hooks.

Team Bullock is a group of friends from around the country who hunt mostly ducks and geese together. Most of us are located in Utah. Travis Bullock had a site up for a couple of years and produced Videos but has taken a break from all of it to spend more time with the family.

Mojo It was very tough finding birds :lol: I don't know what in the heck I am going to do in a couple of years when these birds really get educated 

Well till then I will just drive my wife around so she can just shoot them from the Rhino :lol: 









I hate it when she kills a bigger bird them me :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

No Tex she she did not shoot it from the Rhino..........She got out first :lol:

J/K she put a heck of a sneak on it and shot it at about 35 yards


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Congrats on your hunt. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Great looking birds Jesse. 8)


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice bird and all that stuff...but please, don't tell me that is an advertisement on the barrel of your shotgun...now that's plain **** cheesy!


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> Being stuck down here in Southern Nevada I can only run up home on 2 day's off every 10 day's and I just can't seem to find a gobbler.


I've got the same problem, but I do make it home every weekend. Have managed to get out for a couple of days. It's been slow, but have enjoyed every minute and have learned something each time. It's been great learning something new.

Congrat's on that fine bird.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Huntoholic said:


> hamernhonkers said:
> 
> 
> > Being stuck down here in Southern Nevada I can only run up home on 2 day's off every 10 day's and I just can't seem to find a gobbler.
> ...


That sucks man. How are you handling the desert life. It is killing me not being home on the mountain.

BPturkeys is it just that sticker or all barrel stickers like this one :lol:


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats on a fine gobbler Jesse & please tell Stacy congrats also.

Give me a call sometime & let's catch up!


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> That sucks man. How are you handling the desert life. It is killing me not being home on the mountain.


Like a turkey in a turkey fryer.

Most definitely cut into the rec time. I didn't even take the boat out last year and only went camping once.

I'm thankful for a month long turkey hunt, even if it is the bottom of the trukey times. I am hoping to get out one more time. One of these days I'll go look for the sheep down here.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Huntoholic said:


> . One of these days I'll go look for the sheep down here.


I went out looking a couple of time around the valley of fire and the north end of mead but have yet to find them or the dang burrows. I keep thinking that I will catch them in the gorge on trips home (it would probably help if I slowed down a bit  ) but haven't seen one yet in 5 months. I would love to get some good pics of them myself. If I get a bunch located I will drop you a pm and let ya know where they are hanging.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> Huntoholic said:
> 
> 
> > . One of these days I'll go look for the sheep down here.
> ...


If you get down by the dam end of Mead, I'll tell you where they were last year.[attachment=0:38ja27nf]627.JPG[/attachment:38ja27nf]

The only time I've seen them in the gorge has been around 7 or 8 in the morning when it has been cool. I don't see them much driving when it starts to warm up. But I always travel with the camera on the front seat.  The times I have seen them it always seems I have a Semi on my back door.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Great pic 8) 

The dang semi's are why I don't slow down. Some of the gas truck drivers are just nuts :shock: :shock: I can't believe how fast they run the gorge pulling those doubles.


----------

